# New member: Nulli Secundus



## Nulli Secundus (Sep 2, 2004)

Umm...Hi? I've just joined this site as a member, and i have a question.... is everyone here a professional musician? I've only been playing 5 years now...and am planning on doing my gr 7 violin exam soon. My strength must be more in Keyboard amd Music theory (I'm starting harmony 3) but I somehow feel like I'm an amateur here?


Nulli Secundus


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

i am sure someone here feels like an amateur when they hear you've played five years. Maybe not now, but later. Everyone is an amateur in their own way (except Gil Shaham :wub: ). It's relative.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome to the board, Nulli. Here we are a crowd of amateurs and pros, no worries. I hope you will feel familiar soon and that you post lots.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome! I'm an amateur and probably always will be, so don't worry, you're not alone. I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

welcome to the board


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Welcome!! I am an amateur myself. I have played piano 7 years and recorder 5 years and flute 4 years. So I'm on about the same level.


----------

